# What is the tightest curve for Gscale train?



## pepelepue00 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi;

This is my first train setup and I am short in space. So I want to make the curve as tight as possible. My loco is Bachmann Spectrum Mogul 2-6-0, which is about a foot long, and has a coal unit attached in the back. I bought LGB flextrack rails which are about 6ft in length, the rail ties and a railbender. I know that the LGB R1 track rails are 30 degrees and about a foot in length. Six of these should make 180 degrees and about 4ft diameter. Would my loco be able to squeeze through a 4ft diameter curve or will it get stuck. I would appreciate any help with this.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The main limitation to negotiating small radius curves would be the middle drivers. If they are not flanged, it should negotiate small radius curves. My HO switcher has unflanged middle drivers...











... and it negotiates 6 inch diameter curves.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCeMk_9iSzU





 
Greg


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

48" is the most common. Once in a while you can find 31" used but it is hard to find. Don


----------



## david french (Sep 24, 2013)

*sharp curves*

I have the same question except the engine is the Sumpter Valley 2-6-6-2. I'm new to garden railroading you folks are great when reading writings in the forum. I'm glad I found you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most manufacturers will specify the minimum curve, generally I try to go larger if possible.


----------



## david french (Sep 24, 2013)

Understood your answer but the problem is lgb #20892 has no paperwork except the box and don't know who to contact. Thanks for the quick reponse.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the LGB 20892 Service Manual. Doesn't say anything about the minimum curve, so I can't really say.

Why not lay down a test circle and see if it has a problem?


----------



## david french (Sep 24, 2013)

Have the service manual but only blow-ups not any information. Only got a bridgeworks 15 and 15 sra. Remote. That was last week. Nothing before that.


----------

